# 695 & Super Record Problems



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

So I thought I had all of the issues resolved but to my dismay I am having all kinds of trouble. Here is the list of foibles:

Change a wheel and shifting sucks (Never had this problem w/ the same wheels & old Record on my 595)
Chain hops off the cassette (2X now) chews up my seat stay
Front derailleur issues

The list goes on & on. The guys at the shop said that the inner bladder for cables were twisted so at first the shifting sucked. When they "fixed" it - and I know they did the best they could with what they had - it's still not right. 
And to top it all off, the shop told me the rear derailleur hanger is about 7mm out of spec for Campy!
Just wondering if anyone else is having these issues?


----------



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

*go Di2...*

forget 11 speed and go Durace electric...
go for the future, that happen now.
trow away the old system from another century and go for the Di2, it rocks!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

mntvon2, 
Sory to hear about your issues...I'm still working on mine. I can't get mine to shift into the big ring (using Campy SR 11, compact). The warranty guy at Look says everything is fine if I use "big boy rings". WTF?? 
the chainline on my bike is off...my LBS mechanic installed 2-3mm of spacers to shift the chainrings closer to the frame...front shifting is perfect...but a $5,500.00 frameset should not need shims in order to get proper shifting!!!! I could understand if this were a $800 Chinese frameset or if I were using some off the wall/goofy component selection, but I'm using Campy...they've been in the business for 75+ years...their chainline measurement is the same as Shimano (and I believe SRAM too) and has remained unchanged for more than 10 years...even with the switch to 11 speed..

I hope you get it resolved quickly. Could you elaborate on the rear derailleur hanger being off by 7mm? Was the hanger bent? It should be easy to fix.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Have a look at the "help" thread. The issues you're having are well documented. I eventually switch to DuraAce and shifting is fine. I must say the guys at Look, while initially very helpful, in the end, turned a deaf ear to the problem and gave a lot of lip service but no solutions. I think Look USA and Look France have no clue what the other is doing and I for one am very disappointed how they are handling the whole situation.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's the "help" thread under Campy, sorry about that.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Keller said:


> mntvon2,
> Sory to hear about your issues...I'm still working on mine. I can't get mine to shift into the big ring (using Campy SR 11, compact). The warranty guy at Look says everything is fine if I use "big boy rings". WTF??


You should have asked him to point out the provision in the warranty in which it states that it only applies if "big boy rings" are used. Was it Look USA who said this?


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

This was just posted over the the Help thread:

Well it looks like Cofidis isn't even using the goofy 695 crank. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...deprijs/167688

If Look is willing to give you a refund, take it!


Very interesting.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry, try this link:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/race-tech-more-from-scheldeprijs/167686


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to hear you have a problem. I think you have 2 things going against you: internal cabling and the more adjustment sensitive 11 speed. I 've been working with a european bike company (its not my profession, but a hobby) that sponsors 2 belgian "elite" (2nd tier) professional teams. The company offers both the traditional and internal cable versions of the same frameset to the teams. 100% of the pros want the traditional cable routing. maybe that tells you something. Most also preferred 10 speed. That being said, my personal experience with 11 speed has shown that for some reason the drivetrain performance is poor from the start, but if you do regular adjustments over the first month or so, it improves, almost like it has a break-in period.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

mntvon2 said:


> So I thought I had all of the issues resolved but to my dismay I am having all kinds of trouble. Here is the list of foibles:
> 
> Change a wheel and shifting sucks (Never had this problem w/ the same wheels & old Record on my 595)
> Chain hops off the cassette (2X now) chews up my seat stay
> ...



I have 11sp Chorus with a compact crank on my 586. I must say that the shifting is fantastic. It is much quicker and more precise than 10sp. I did have a similar problem with poor rear shifting after removing the rear wheel and I discovered that my dropouts are not aligned. I have to adjust the position of the wheel until it is centered in the stays then clamp it down. That fixed the problem.

The chain jumping off is just a limit screw adjustment.

Front shifting is also an adjustment. Does your shop work on a lot of campy drive trains? My shop has some unoffical mods they do to improve front shifting.

Really, my only complaint about 11sp is that the chain life is a joke. I got less than 1000mi out of a chorus chain. Chain wear on campy drive trains seems to have a larger effect on shifting than other drive trains I have run in the past.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Martyk22 said:


> This was just posted over the the Help thread:
> 
> Well it looks like Cofidis isn't even using the goofy 695 crank.
> 
> ...


> It's FSA SRM

I have mentioned this many times, but our 695 team bikes are equipped with Super Record group and no issues. All 53/39(or 42) chainrings. So far I have done wih mine something like 1500 -2000 km. Really can't help you more, sorry.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well maybe it's true that the French hate Americans and only sent us the bad ones.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*same problems here*



mntvon2 said:


> Just wondering if anyone else is having these issues?


Unfortunately, it seems that it really doesn't work. I have done almost everything and still I have shifting problems with campa 11 and 695 frame. If it shifts OK when it's on big ring, then it doesn't work when you are on small. It is annyoing that look doesn't do something about it...I am very disappointed. I just ordered adapter for standard crankset....


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

I will also add this.
I switched to Dura Ace awhile ago because of the Campy issues and the shifting seemed ok. But recently I decided to go with 165 mm cranks and had to get the adapter to install Dura Ace cranks and the shifting is DRAMATICALLY better. So it appears that while the Dura Ace derailleurs can handle the chainline issue better than Campy, it's far from what it should be on a bike of this caliber. Still it's odd that some people don't seem to be having problems while others do. Makes me think there is a bad batch of Look cranks out there and they're just not willing to admit it.


----------



## Tumppi (Sep 26, 2005)

Martyk22 said:


> I will also add this.
> So it appears that while the Dura Ace derailleurs can handle the chainline issue better than Campy, it's far from what it should be on a bike of this caliber. Still it's odd that some people don't seem to be having problems while others do. Makes me think there is a bad batch of Look cranks out there and they're just not willing to admit it.


Our team was in training and racing in Mallorca few weeks ago. 10 days, about 1300km/bike and no issues, (Ok, one issue when chain dropped to small chainring, but it was users fault, not bike, but it cost our team to race win.  )

So far we have about 2-2.5tkm/bike and no problems.

But as I said, we use 53/39 stronglight chainrings, no compact ones.

One note still. FD bolt has to tighten very tight, more than 5Nm. It seems to slide down quite easily.


----------

